# Elgin Skylark



## pelletman (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me year and does anyone have correct pedals and seat?  Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2012)

1936 or 37.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 18, 2012)

*ouch*

the seat and pedals are expensive .  great bike


----------



## walter branche (Jan 18, 2012)

*grips*

the grips are not correct ,, I payed 300.00 for a set of original grips for my bluebird (the mans match for the skylark)


----------



## slick (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice find!!!! OG paint too!!


----------



## pelletman (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Dave,
If you get tired of chasing down parts I'll be glad to take her off your hands for you!


----------

